# motor swap



## david12601 (Nov 2, 2016)

have an 824 xl can a 9 hp techumseh sears engine swap out with the toro


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If they are both Tecumseh it would be a drop on replacement, Only thing to watch is some have 2 shafts and pulleys and some have one but are the same otherwise.


----------

